
First Sha2 Vulnerability: Circular Hash Attack - throwaway2048
https://github.com/laie/WorldsFirstSha2Vulnerability?1
======
lisper
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14655077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14655077)

